# Funcionamiento inversor 12VDC a 220VCA - 1000W



## eborjalopez (Feb 23, 2011)

Hola a todos, primero decir que tengo poca idea de electronica/electricidad, motivo por el cual acudo a vuestro conocimiento.

Vamos al grano: tengo una casita en las afueras de la ciudad que estoy construyendo y, dado que hasta que no me mude no pediré electricidad, me gustaría poder utilizar algunos electrodomésticos (heladera, tv, microondas, luces...) a través de un par de baterías de auto de alta capacidad (12v / 60A) junto con un inversor de 12v a 220v en alterna para unos 1000w aprox. Las baterías las alimentaría con algún panel solar acorde.

Aqui vienen mis preguntas:

1. Ante todo, es factible hacer esto o hay que hacer alguna modificación?
2. Cual es el cálculo que debo hacer para conocer el tiempo de carga de las baterías?
3. Cuanto durarían las baterias con una carga media (300W)?
4. Como puedo saber la relación del tiempo de carga de las baterias vs el de descarga?

Hmmm, creo que de momento son demasiadas preguntas, espero que puedan ayudarme y disculpen mi ignorancia en el tema (sobre todo si hice preguntas estupidas!).

Gracias a todo aquel que pueda/quiera ayudarme...

Un saludo,
Esteban


----------



## ibdali (Feb 23, 2011)

1:es factible

2:dependerá de las características del cargador que utilices, en tu caso sería con el panel solar.

3300/12)=25a, osea que poco mas de dos horas cada batería.

4: dependerá de la capacidad de carga y del consumo.

una cosa, generalmente con estos inversores no puedes hacer andar motores, como el de la heladera, por la frecuencia de trabajo.


----------



## eborjalopez (Feb 23, 2011)

Hola Ibdali, gracias por la respuesta.

Sabes si hay alguna manera de modificar la frencuencia del motor de la heladera (sin cambiar el motor) para que trabaje a 50Hz? La verdad es que estoy mirando en las especificaciones del inversor y no me dice la frecuencia, solo me dice que entrega 220 VAC.

Cuales son los calculos a realizar en caso de querer conocer el tiempo de descarga con un consumo de 500W por ej? Y para el tiempo de carga de un panel de 12v 5W?

Gracias de antemano y saludos,


----------



## ibdali (Feb 24, 2011)

hola, la heladera trabaja a 50hz, lo que no trabaja a 50hz es el inversor, ahí el problema.......un inversor que trabaje a 50hz es mucho mas caro, grande y pesado.

bueno, vos sabes que la batería entrega 60ah, por lo cual con un consumo de 500w/12v=42a, es decir que tomaras de la batería 42a, con lo cual tu batería durará 1.4hs. La corriente la sacas despejando la potencia, y el tiempo por relación con la batería, la tuya dura, 60ah o 120a(30min) o 30a(dos horas).

Tu panel entrega 5w/12v=0.4a, con lo cual tardarás muchas horas en cargar una batería de esas características, por lo cual directamente no te sirve esa forma de cargar la batería.


----------



## juancopeland (Mar 1, 2011)

hola atodos yo tengo el mismo problema pero quiero implementar algo parecido para el motor de la picina que tengo en el campo.

no se si es factible pero tengo pensado lo siguiente:

conectar el panel solar que me entrega 17v/1.3A ( http://www.casaroyal.cl/productos.aspx ) a una fuente conmutada que me eleve a 500W es lo que necesito (la corriente nominal de motor es de 1.9A), luego conectar esta salida a un inversor senoidal idealmente para entregarle a este voltaje Alterno al motor no requiero baterias ya que necesito que funcione en el dia.

alomejor de algo ta ayuda esto que tengo pensado de todas formas generare un tema nuevo para hacer este proyecto entre todos.

saludos


----------



## ibdali (Mar 2, 2011)

juancopeland dijo:


> alomejor de algo ta ayuda esto que tengo pensado de todas formas generare un tema nuevo para hacer este proyecto entre todos.
> 
> saludos



*no se pueden crear dobles post*, tenelo en cuenta

por otro lado es totalmente ilógico lo que estas planteando, el panel entrega 17*1.3=22.1W. Y tu quieres obtener 500w de salida. como lamentablemente la energía no se puede crear, estas en un problema.

lo que puede hacer la fuente conmutada es elevar la tensión a la que necesitas, pero si la potencia no es suficiente para hacer funcionar el motor, no se puede hacer nada.


----------



## juancopeland (Mar 2, 2011)

muchas grecias ibdali por tu respuesta. tengo una duda:
¿cual es la finalidad de una fuente switching? y ¿por que las fuentes de laptop consumen menos corriente de la que entregan?

grecias espero me puedas expicar como es eso y lamento si soy una molestia pero no se nada de fuentes swiching


----------



## ibdali (Mar 2, 2011)

una fuente conmutada o switching trabaja en alta frecuencia (de 40khz a 500khz generalmente), lo que permite reducir considerablemente el tamaño del transformador, y aumenta la eficiencia. Ademas permite  regular la tensión en la salida(gracias a la retroalimentación, lo que permite su funcionamiento) , lo que hace que sea estabilizada y regulada. Esto básicamente serían las ventajas de una fuente conmutada, aunque tiene muchas mas, y también tiene algunas desventajas, como el ruido que produce(ruido eléctrico), etc.

Lo que dices de las fuentes de laptop pasa en todo equipo que utilice un trasformador o fuente de cualquier tipo, simplemente es una cuestión de potencia, si la fuente de laptop entrega 12v y 5 amper, son 60w, por lo cual debes tener idealmente(100% de eficiencia) 60w de consumo, que si trabajas a 220v serían 0.273 amperes. Básicamente la potencia de entrada debe ser igual a la potencia de salida, por supuesto que hay que tener en cuenta la eficiencia.


----------



## juancopeland (Mar 2, 2011)

nuevamente te agradesco y me quedo todo claro. entonces tendre que ver la posibilidad de coprar el panel solar adecuado que me entregue la potencia necesaria para alimentar el motor y ademas colocar baterias para entregar la corriente que este me pedira en la partida.


te lo agradesco.

Atte.

Juancopeland


----------

